# 38 gallon fancy goldfish tank



## Mystery snail

Me and my moms joint New 38 gallon fancy goldfish tank... here we go


----------



## Tallonebball

Its a very nice tank yet it is much too small, are you planning on upgrading? 
3 Goldfish should really have about 20 gallons of water each, they will get much bigger


----------



## I<3Fish

Beautiful Tank. Beautiful Pictures. Awesome. 
Upgrading? (As said above)

And Tallonebball, I <3 your Signature.


----------



## pinetree

Looks good, gorgeous fish!


----------



## Mystery snail

Thanks guys and gals.... I will be uprading in around 6 months to a year when they get a little bigger. Never thought I would have a gold fish tank, but it was my moms vision and her doing, now I really like these guys! Just saw a cute Ranchu at LFS, $50, but it looked worth it! (no I didn't buy it) No more fish for me for a while. Gonna enjoy what I got. Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Mystery snail said:


> Thanks guys and gals.... I will be uprading in around 6 months to a year when they get a little bigger. Never thought I would have a gold fish tank, but it was my moms vision and her doing, now I really like these guys! Just saw a cute Ranchu at LFS, $50, but it looked worth it! (no I didn't buy it) No more fish for me for a while. Gonna enjoy what I got. Thanks again for the comments.


If you can afford it I would go with a 75 gallon tank. If not a 55 gallon would easily work for three fancies.


----------



## bubble87

they look really nice and healthy


----------



## Maine_Fish

Mystery snail said:


> Me and my moms joint New 38 gallon fancy goldfish tank... here we go


Mystery snail...I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering about something. I see you used sand in your goldfish tank. I am also setting up a fancy goldfish tank, and using sand as a substrate. Using sand in a goldfish setup seems to be a hotly debated topic. I'm just wondering if you had any problems with the sand? Anything you can share about using sand?

Since I'm not sure if you'll see this post, I'm send you a private message as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. fish

I do not recommend using sand in a Goldfish tank. I own a 55 gallon tank with 4 Goldfish and as everyone points out they are very high polluters. Every time I siphon the gravel there's tons and tons of waste. In sand, everything just sits at the top of the of the substrate. So not only would it make ur tank look messy it will be hard to get everything out. You have to develop a technique when cleaning sand tanks and learning with Goldfish is not something that I'd start out with.


----------

